# 5/10 Production Date



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Just curious if anyone else out there has a production date of 5/10. If so, what status are you currently at? I've read that a couple of people have already reached status 150!

Anyway, being that this is my first post, I'd like to introduce myself: I'm Michael from Irvine, California. I placed an order for a 325i on 4/16, to replace my trusty '92 Camry (that car has taken me through high school and college!). All the posts I've read on this forum have been really helpful and interesting, and I hope that I can offer some of my own experiences once I take delivery of the new car. Ahh...can't wait.

- Michael

*On Order:* 325i | Topaz Blue Metallic | Black Leatherette | Sport Package | Myrtle Wood Trim | Bi-Xenon Headlights | Moonroof | Folding Rear Seats

*Current Status:* 112


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Welcome to the club, Michael. I just got my 325i about 2 months ago. I'm sure you'll have a great experience when yours arrives. Good luck waiting. The last couple of days REALLY DRAG.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Welcome aboard Michael :thumb: Pete isn't kidding. I am one of the ones with a April 12 production date and the wait is still killing me. 

You will more than likely find at least a couple of people on the board with the same production week as you. The April 12th gang has 14 people about to take delivery of their car!


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I'm another one and my car will be coming in through LA too. My car went to 112 on BMW's web site as of Thursday. I expect I'll be chewing the walls by the time it's delivered.


----------



## tam3 (Feb 11, 2002)

I have an M3 cabrio on order with a production date of 5/10.

Called yesterday and it's at status 150 (got the VIN, woohoo!)
 :thumb:

Welcome to the board, Michael!

tortured by the waiting (I'm a masochist or something -- I did this waiting thing to myself with the 330, too).

tammy


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Say after me... "Dude! Where's my car?"


----------



## tam3 (Feb 11, 2002)

Dude!

Sweet!

No, dude!

No, sweet!

DUDE!

SWEET!


*god that movie was stupid hehehe*


----------



## Jason B (Apr 13, 2002)

I have a 5/10 production and reached 150 on 4/25. I ordered the car on 4/20(Sat) and dealer placed the order on 4/22(Mon). I didn't think the wait would be too bad, but I sold my E46 on 4/22. :bawling: I am already freaking-out. 

When I ordered my 325i last year the dealer called five weeks later, "It's here" I was like, "So what? I'll be in next friday (7 days away). HE asked me to come sooner. 

This time around I have a Production number and I'm going insane. I check the Owner's Circle hourly even though it is not accurate. I called BMW three times this week, but twice their system was down, so only one time counts.


----------



## Cadetdrivr (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi Michael-

I also have a 5/10 production date for my 330i. (BTW, I ordered it 4/4 with a 5/24 production date, later updated to 5/10.)

My car is now in production and I have a VIN. Whoohooo!

Paul

330i Ti/Blk Lthr, Sport, Cold Weather, Moonroof, Xenon


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

tam3 said:


> *Dude!
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> ...


It was unbelievably stupid... yet unbelievably entertaining.
Some times I just need a brainless funny movie.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

I ordered 1/25 and picked up my car on 3/7. Those 7 weeks dragged on SOOOOO long. :dunno:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Question for folks here. The web site says the current status is "scheduled for production" and there is a VIN showing on the order detail screen. The FAQ at the e46fanatics site says the VIN is assigned when the car goes to status 150. Is the e46fanatics FAQ incorrect?


----------



## Jason B (Apr 13, 2002)

No, your in 150 if you have a VIN, but have not started "actual production." 151 production physically begings. At 150 your order can no longer be changed.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!

I checked the Owner's Circle this morning, and my VIN has been assigned and I'm now listed as "Scheduled for Production"! I'll probably give BMWNA a call sometime next week to check on the official status. Wow...it's only been one week and I'm already going nuts!

I will keep you all updated as my status changes over the next few weeks. Hehe, let's see if we can keep this thread going like the "4/12 production" topic.

Michael


----------



## Jason B (Apr 13, 2002)

> let's see if we can keep this thread going like the "4/12 production" topic.


  :thumb:


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

Jason B said:


> *  :thumb: *


Hmmm... thread hijacking... good idea! I need some posts to get back up to Alex's count.


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

My name is Mike........I live in Miami. You know the place where you could fry eggs on the sidewalks in the summer time.......Anyway to keep this thread going i also have a production date of 5-10-02. The status as of 4-25 is 150. My car is being built at the Dingolfling plant....... Any ideas when this would be reaching the east coast? ......Also the salesman is waiting to apply for the financing as it is only good for 60 days (Bmw Financial). I would like some advice on this as it be great if i could wrap up the financing before car arrives. I think its better not to wait til the last minute even if i have a monthly payment before delivery.....Thanks to all of you for making this a memorable experience!..........It's my first bimmer so i am really excited.


----------



## Cadetdrivr (Apr 27, 2002)

*re: Financing*

Mike-

FYI- All the '60 day' window does is lock-in (usually) the interest rate and credit approval. If you exceed the 60 days, its no big deal....just an update with the lender (or BMW) is all that is required.

In either case, you won't be making payments pre-delivery.

Cheers,
Paul

*Production Date:* 5/10/02

*Status:* 151 (bodyshop) 4/30/02

*Options:* 300i / Ti w/Blk Lthr / SP / CWP / Moonroof / Xenons


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Paul thanks for the info! As of yesterday i was still status 150. The person i spoke to said it was probably in the body shop but not updated in computer. 

Mike


----------



## Jason B (Apr 13, 2002)

I just call too. Still @ 150. The girl was not very helpful.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Same here, 190 "as of yesterday."


----------



## chania98 (May 9, 2002)

*Please add me...325xi status..awaiting transport*

Thank you...great board!:thumb:


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

Chania 98 welcome to the board!! Do you have a production date or status code? Let us know so we can add you to the update list......


Mike


----------



## chania98 (May 9, 2002)

Thank you...

Production Date: 5/10/2002, but I am out of that status...

I'm not sure of the actual code #...how do I find that code on the site?

Thanks again


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Here's a page (bmw330ci.com) that lists the codes, along with other information about the ordering process. If you call BMW at 800-831-1117 and give them either your order number or VIN, they'll tell you the current status.

Don't be bashful, they pretty much expect some of their customers will be calling them daily until the car is on the water. We're also more fun to talk to than the folks with warranty issues...


----------



## Jason B (Apr 13, 2002)

We are up-to twelve 5/10ers. :thumb:


----------



## chania98 (May 9, 2002)

*Code 190*

Thanks for the codes...I called BMW NA and I spoke to Amy...nice rep.

Code 190

Thanks


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Woah...five pages already?!

Welcome to the board, chania98! It's funny, I've called maybe eight times, yet I've never spoken to "Amy." The most helpful person I've talked to so far was Brian.

Jason B, I couldn't possibly move to the East Coast! You expect me to give up earthquakes, blackouts and warm, sunny days? 

- Michael

P.S. New list will be up momentarily. I just called and I'm Bremenhaven bound as of this morning! (190)


----------



## chania98 (May 9, 2002)

*Call from my Salesperson...*

I just got a call from my salesperson from Life Quality BMW in NY and he told me that he was leaving the dealership and that he was giving all my info about my order to the manager and that I will be working with him from now on. Too bad...the salesperson seemed like a good guy...I don't think the sales guys make too much money at BMW and only get their commission on delivery.

Sorry for the run-on sentence...

On another note, my order is a 325xi. Tit Silver, Black ette, PP & HKS.

I hope I don't regret the ette....

Can't wait for the car...going crazy...

chania98


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

I dont think they make too much and have really long hours. Maybe someone here will enlighten us.........About the ette, i think you will like it, when i saw it the first time i thought it was leather.
I was going to get it with mine but decided to get leather instead. I hope i dont regret it because i hear it shows wear after about a year or so.......... Hey this board helps pass the time and you get to meet people from all over. 

Mike


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Call from my Salesperson...*



chania98 said:


> *On another note, my order is a 325xi. Tit Silver, Black ette, PP & HKS.
> 
> I hope I don't regret the ette....
> 
> chania98 *


I'm getting black'ette on mine also. I looked at it at the dealer and it looks and feels good. There is little or no maintenance required compared with the leather, and it's significantly less expensive.

And in my case, there's my dog. I could see myself giving her the urpies while engaged in some spirited driving. With that vision in mind, I ordered the 'ette.


----------



## chania98 (May 9, 2002)

*Miami..FL*

Mike,

How do you like Miami...I am thinking of moving to Sarasota in 1 to 2 years?

Are there many high tech jobs....I am a Project Manager in Technology Managament....?

Thanks

:lmao:


----------



## tam3 (Feb 11, 2002)

Okay, just called. Talked to a guy with a delightful british accent   (hehehe, hey i'm a sucker for accents)

he was like "Mmmmmmmmm, an M3....."

He didn't give me my actual status number though (grr :thumbdwn: ) but he said that my car was on a ship.........

therefore I guess I made the Traviata???!?!?!? :thumb:

That would be _very_ cool -- It will get here before the end of May! The only bad part is my salesdude left a message saying something about late June for Performance Center Delivery.

How could I go on knowing my car was only a few hours away for a *whole month* without going absolutely insane? :bawling:

Well, I'm gonna call him back now and I'm sure I'll get everything figured out.


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

What can i say, I love the sunshine and the beaches. I dont like cold weather at all so i will not be going anywhere soon.......The traffic is hectic at times but that comes with any city life.


I dont know much about Sarasota but the location is great. As far as the job market there, i am sure you could find what you are looking for via the net . Moving is always a big decision but change is good also. 

Mike


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

tam3 said:


> *...but he said that my car was on a ship.........
> 
> therefore I guess I made the Traviata???!?!?!? :thumb:
> *


I think I read in one of the forums that you could enter your VIN (last 7 digits) in the Wallenius Wilhelmsen cargo tracking page and get a status on the shipment.

re: tech jobs - DICE is what you want to be checking.


----------



## pandaxprs (May 9, 2002)

*update*

Called this morning.

Currently on a train en route to port of exit. :thumb:


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

Yea i read something like that also on the 4-12 thread. I think you have access to that info ounce the boat is already out to sea. Takes time to reach the system.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

It was indeed in that thread, and the author (Darth Reagan) indicated it took 4-5 days for their system to be updated.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

*The Official "5/10 Club" Status List:*
_[Last modified on 5/9/2002]_

*SHIPPED FROM PORT OF EXIT (195)*
_Traviata:_
tam3 (5/9)

*Arrived at Port of Exit (193)*
sapphire330cic (5/7) 
Jason B (5/9)
woooooooo (5/8)
mark49 (5/9)

*Dispatched Export (190)*
genaplex (5/9)
pandaxprs (5/9)
chania98 (5/9)
Cliff3 (5/8)
Miguel 3 (5/9)
jgrgnt (5/9)

*Released to Carrier (182)*
Cadetdrivr (5/6)

- Michael


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

Tam3, when did you order your car? Is it built in a special plant being its an M 3? A month wait is along time for a veh already in the states!


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

It took about 4 days for my VIN to work on the WW site. Also you need to enter your full VIN. Good luck to all of you, it is worth the wait :thumb:


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## woooooooo (May 1, 2002)

just rang them, and as of 5/8, i'm currently at 193. :thumb:

- w o o o o o o o o


----------



## pandaxprs (May 9, 2002)

*west coast port?*

anyone know what port services the west coast? I remember reading somewhere that it was Oxnard, but that's not one of the ports listed on WW's site.


----------



## tam3 (Feb 11, 2002)

Miguel 3, the order went in on April 2 (although I had been waiting for my slot since last August. Funny story: In January, I got a slot for a March build but my husband (who doesn't give a dink about cars) forgot to tell me that the dealer called until like 2 weeks later! Needless to say, it was too late to spec it out *sigh* My husband is still alive, even after screwing something like that up, which must mean I really do love him a lot. :lmao: )

Yeah, I'd totally go insane if I had to wait a month. I asked my dealer to find some way to get me in earlier.

I dunno what I'll do if he can't. Do I wait the extra time (been almost a year since deposit now anyways) to experience the PCD or do I just go and take delivery at the dealer?

Hard choice because I'm sure after a month-long extra wait, the PCD probably won't live up to all the great expectations I would invent to justify the extra waiting time  go figure 

and I would really love to take her out on the Blue Ridge Parkway....

pandaxprs: West coast port is Port Hueneme. When I went to pick up my 330 in Hollywood, we took the 101 back to San Francisco and we actually stopped at a Barnes and Noble in Oxnard 

You could see *tons* of ships off in the horizon....


----------



## woooooooo (May 1, 2002)

pandaxprs, those of us who are on the superior coast  will either be on the ORION DIAMOND (departed 5/9) or DELPHINUS LEADER (5/13) or MEDEA (5/20), arriving at port hueneme (6/7, 6/10, 6/17, respectively.)


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

We like to keep our feet on steady ground !!!


----------



## Jason B (Apr 13, 2002)

Just called again, I am @ 193. Lauren said that it's waiting to be put on a vessel.

vessel _n_ *1 :* A container (as a barrel, bottle, bowl, or cup) for holding something *2 :* a person held to be the recipient of a quality (as grace) *3 :* a craft bigger than a rowboat *4 :* a tube in which body fluid (as blood or sap) is contained and circulated


----------



## pandaxprs (May 9, 2002)

*Representin' Cali*

Thanks for the info.

You know, people have told me that Californians are arrogant. I don't know what they're talking about :angel:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Well, you know, Floriduh... 

Whereabouts in the Bay Area are you?


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

Tam3,

I would just wait to take delivery at the dealer. (my choice). Only because you have already waited this long, and everything happens for a reason. But then again it might be a nice experience to go pick up the car at the pcd..........Oh i am sure ounce your husband sees that new M 3 he will be happy. Anyway thanks for the story and good luck whatever you decide. :thumb:


----------



## pandaxprs (May 9, 2002)

I'm in the East Bay. Walnut Creek to be exact


----------



## tam3 (Feb 11, 2002)

miguel 3,

hehe seeing it is about all he'll be doing  

I get upset with him when he does things wrong... like he'll have a habit of grabbing french fries from the bag on the way home and then touching the steering wheel controls and getting them all greasy... and I have OCD tendencies so i'm like wiping off the steering wheel while he's trying to drive :lmao:

But he's a control freak, so if we're in a car together and he's not the one driving (with anyone, actually) he gets all antsy and it drives me batty 

My hardest decision was what tranny to get. I heard so many great things about the SMG that I broke down and got it instead of the reg 6 spd... but I seriously was debating the 6 spd especially because I knew that my husband hasn't driven a manual in years and therefore wouldn't want to drive my car 

I'm evil, i know :angel:

He hates convertibles anyways so it doesn't really matter....


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

pandaxprs said:


> *I'm in the East Bay. Walnut Creek to be exact *


Cool, I'm down in San Ramon, and my company is moving our headquarters to WC in August. It will be nice not to do the BART thing to San Francisco every day. The covered parking at the new building will be *very* nice too.


----------



## pandaxprs (May 9, 2002)

I'll have to start to commuting to SF via Bart in October. Thank goodness for the covered parking. It actually gives me incentive to get to work early (the spots are gone by 7:15am).


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

pandaxprs said:


> *I'll have to start to commuting to SF via Bart in October. Thank goodness for the covered parking. It actually gives me incentive to get to work early (the spots are gone by 7:15am). *


If you mean the covered spots at BART, I'm amazed they're there that long. I use the Dublin station, and I try to get there around 6:10 to get a spot that is somewhat close in and to get to the office by 7:15-7:30. :thumbdwn: By around 7:30 you have to park in the hinterlands and by 8 you are out of luck. I've been doing this commute for 5 years, and I'm *really* looking forward to having a 15-20 minute commute instead of the 90 minutes it takes me now to go one way to the office.


----------



## Mark49 (Mar 3, 2002)

*Status 193* as of tonight. Hopefully they are moving it onto the ship as I type this.


----------



## sapphire330cic (May 1, 2002)

hello everyone,

good news .....

shipped form port of exit (195)

Traviata left port on 5-9-02:thumb: 


dave
sapphire330cic


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

*The Official "5/10 Club" Status List:*
_[Last modified on 5/10/2002]_

*SHIPPED FROM PORT OF EXIT (195)*
_On the "Traviata" - EC Bound, Departed 5/9:_
- tam3
- sapphire330cic
_On the "Orion Diamond" - WC Bound, Departed 5/9:_
- woooooooo

*Arrived at Port of Exit (193)*
Jason B (5/9)
mark49 (5/9)
pandaxprs (5/10)
chania98 (5/10) ?

*Dispatched Export (190)*
genaplex (5/9)
Cliff3 (5/8)
Miguel 3 (5/9)
jgrgnt (5/10)

*Released to Carrier (182)*
Cadetdrivr (5/6)

- Michael


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

Michael thanks for the update. :thumb: 



This board sure has been quiet today. I guess we will have new info on monday or tuesday. Good weekend to all!


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

Chania98......

Neptune ace is with Wallenius lines. You need to enter departure date of 5-17 from Bremmerhaven to arrive in NY 5-29.

http://schedule.2wglobal.com/GLWebApps.AppSchedules

Happy sailing :thumb:

Mike


----------



## chania98 (May 9, 2002)

Thanks Mike...


Just as an FYI to the 5/10 folks...I will not be able to give updates next week as I will be on vacation...You may not care, but I wanted to let you know anyway.


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

Of course we care.... 



Have a good one! :thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Owner's Circle Update*



Cliff3 said:


> *
> My car is still not in the WW website. I'm wondering if my car will ever make it there since WW is not actually the carrier, but rather NYK Line is.*


So much for that theory...

Wallenius Wilhelmsen


```
Cargo Status History 
 
Return  
 
Cargo Id:  WBABN53442Jxxxxxx
Booking Number:   Bill Number:  DE672xx
Vessel:  DELPHINUS LEADER  Port of Origin:  BREMERHAVEN  
Voyage:  ED219-DLE      Port of Destination:  PORT HUENEME, CA  
Priority:   Customer Ref. Number:  82089xxxx R B  


   
Status  Port  Time (dd/mm/yyyy hh:mm)  
LOADED ON VESSEL  BREMERHAVEN  14/05/2002 11:00  
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL  BREMERHAVEN  14/05/2002 10:00
```
Cool :thumb:


----------



## chania98 (May 9, 2002)

Cliff,

That's great...Good Luck

What software did you develop or work on?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

chania98 said:


> *What software did you develop or work on? *


As in where'd the aged software geek thing come from? I'm presently an applications architect for an insurance company, so nothing anyone will ever hear of (or care about 'cept the employees here where I work). I posted a mea culpa in the general forum last weekend that has a number of links into my web site to include resume, pictures, etc.


----------



## sapphire330cic (May 1, 2002)

hi everyone,

I guess the servers for the Bimmerfest were down
last night so i did a little exploring............

Traviata info.....using my bill of lading number,
I was able to count 1158 cars on the ship that have similar
bill numbers. Of the 1158 cars I compared the vin numbers
to the codes I have for the 3-series vin's and here goes.....

330 cic ........ 38 autos on board
325 cic ........ 64 autos
330 ci ......... 57 autos
325 ci ......... 66 autos

Im certain that the are many other model series on board
but I only had the vin codes for the 3-series...........
just though I would share this and no I'm really not
cracking up because of the wait. I'm really enjoying
the whole experience and I really like to look for other info that is
unique and not seen before on the boards.

the lastest check on the Traviata from W&W is arrival in Port Jersey wednesday 22nd. it looks as though it will arrive in SC on the 25th now a day later than originally scheduled.

good luck to all........dave

sapphire330cic


----------



## Cadetdrivr (Apr 27, 2002)

sapphire330cic wrote:



> Traviata info.....
> 
> 330 cic ........ 38 autos on board
> 325 cic ........ 64 autos
> ...


_.....and at least one 330i!!! _ 

ps Intresting info. Thanks for cracking up!


----------



## sapphire330cic (May 1, 2002)

hello,

you all may think I've gone off the deep end now.......

I knew that the Traviata was scheduled to dock in New York
harbor today the 22nd, so I found a basic chart of the harbor on
an internet site to give me a rough idea where the dock was in relation to a known landmark. I then tried to search for an existing web cam site and found one on top of the Empire State
Building that was movable and zoomable...... i scanned the coast line to the west toward New Jersey and look what I found sitting
at the dock..............i still cant belive it..................I looked back at the post I put up of the traviata and it looks like I may of found it.
did my best to get a fairly good photo of the ship and to include the landmark............Statue of Liberty in the foreground

still hunting for the unique info.................dave

sapphire330cic


----------



## sapphire330cic (May 1, 2002)

one more a little closer to ship
look for Wallenius Lines .............???

what do you think?


----------



## Cadetdrivr (Apr 27, 2002)

Dave-

*WOW!* :thumb:

Thanks!


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

sapphire330cic said:


> *you all may think I've gone off the deep end now.......
> 
> sapphire330cic *


It's a good thing you don't live on the West Coast, 'cuz most of us have got a few weeks yet to go. That is certainly a Wallenius ship you've got there.

I'm impressed. And very, very afraid...:eeps:


----------



## JonBlaze330i (May 15, 2002)

*Nice!*

I think I'm on that boat too! If it arrived today, when is the vehicle supposed to be at the VPC? Is Saturday delivery a possibility!? I'm not looking forward to a long long weekend if I have to get it on Monday! lol


----------



## sapphire330cic (May 1, 2002)

vpc is less than a one mile drive so its safe to say
it has arrived at the VPC

see map attached...............

dave
sapphire330cic


----------



## JonBlaze330i (May 15, 2002)

*Cool!*

How long at VPC? You guys really know your stuff!


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Incredible! :thumb: Kudos to Dave for the webcam shots of the ship! That is truly awesome.

Delphinus Leader is due at port on June 10th, according to my last check. Just a little more than two weeks for us West Coasters.

- Michael


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

*The Official "5/10 Club" Status List:*
_[Last modified on 5/24/2002]_

EAST COAST SHIPMENTS
_*"Traviata"* | AT NY PORT:_
- sapphire330cic
- Cadetdrivr

_*"Trinidad"* | Departed 5/10 - Arrives 5/23:_
- atlanta330i
- Mark49
- 325Ci_Ohio

_*"Falstaff"* | Departed 5/14 - Arrives 5/29:_
- Jason B
- bonds330i
- tam3
- Miguel 3

_*"Neptune Ace"* | Departed 5/17 - Arrives 5/29:_
- chania98
- genaplex

_*Ship Not Indicated:*_
- JonBlaze330i

WEST COAST SHIPMENTS
_*"Orion Diamond"* | Departed 5/9 - Arrives 6/7:_
- woooooooo

_*"Delphinus Leader"* | Departed 5/14 - Arrives 6/10:_
- Cliff3
- pandaxprs
- jgrgnt

- Michael


----------



## chania98 (May 9, 2002)

Dave,

Are you in the intelligence business?

Damn your good.

Thanks for the entertainment.

You are helping our wait go a little easier.

Thanks

chania98


----------



## tam3 (Feb 11, 2002)

Just got back from a trip to nyc... and my car has made the Falstaff and now my status can be updated on the list

Not picking her up at the Performance Center until June 26th though (the only slot they had open).

Gonna be hard knowing she's only a few hundred miles away waiting for me for over a month 

*chanting* "I can do it, I can make it, I can do it, it's been this long already, i can handle this...." :lmao:


----------



## genaplex (May 9, 2002)

Michael,

The "Neptune Ace"!!! Hopefully in good company?

Who drills the holes for the front license plate the VPC or
the dealer?

-Justin


----------



## sapphire330cic (May 1, 2002)

well, im glad the wait is easier.......for you

no intel, just me.......dave

regular guy.... i like to find different stuff for my friends....
I hope everyone enjoys....my late night work....

dave
sapphire3330cic:thumb:


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Tam3 

I am also on the Falstaff which ports in Charleston SC 5-30.....I should take delivery around 6-7 according to BMW site. Glad to see your wait is also coming to an end, especially since you have waited this long........


Thanks to Michael and Dave for their updates.:thumb:


Mike


----------



## sapphire330cic (May 1, 2002)

look what showed up at the dealer this morning........
boat docked 22nd, vpc to dealer in NH, two days...wow
Michelin Pilot Sports, too............sweeeeeeeeeet
still pinching my arm every minute or so

dave
sapphire330cic:thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Beautiful :thumb: 

I think they need faster ships...


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Hey Dave thats Awesome!!!*

Great color combo....... :thumb:

Good lucking sleeping...HeHeHe

Congrats


----------



## sapphire330cic (May 1, 2002)

i must wait for the paperwork (title, etc.) to catch
up to the car. Sounds like Wednesday (11am)
for delivery The recon shop is closed on the weekends
and holidays, so they will do their work to the car on Tuesday
i think i will remain calm over the weekend. Im satisfied that
it made its journey safely and it will only be a few more days...

cant wait to see more arrivals....so post pictures ASAP

dave
sapphire330cic :thumb:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Beautiful car, Dave. Congratulations!

- Michael


----------



## chania98 (May 9, 2002)

Dave...Beautiful Car...nice color scheme...you will definitely be getting some tickets in that one.

Anyway, i will not post again this week because I will be away on vacation...I hope to see more pics when I get back...

Hopefully I will get my car around June 7th...

Have fun

chania98
325xi PP HKS stick - Tit Silver/Blackette


----------



## 325Ci_Ohio (May 14, 2002)

*Trinidad ???*

Does anyone have any information or verification that the Trinidad has reach the New York Port? It was scheduled to be there today.

"Trinidad" | Departed 5/10 - Arrives 5/23: 
- atlanta330i 
- Mark49 
- 325Ci_Ohio

Al

:dunno:


----------



## Mark49 (Mar 3, 2002)

Just spoke to BMWNA. They said the all the ships waited until today to offload due to the holiday. He said the Trinidad docked at 8:00am this morning. Just a few more days!!!! The wait is becoming unbearable!!!

*_________________________________*

*CURRENT * 2000 328i, ti-silver, black leather, PP, SP, heated seats, xenons,

*ORDERED* 2002 330i, orient blue, black 'ette, wood, SP, heated seats, xenons, nav, cd-changer


----------



## genaplex (May 9, 2002)

Hey Dave (sapphire330cic), what's that url for that webcam so
we can see if the Neptune Ace beat the Falstaff into port? Or if
you could just post a picture in the am?

- Justin


----------



## sapphire330cic (May 1, 2002)

justin,

http://www.weatherview.com/accu/ncy00.php?cam=nyc001

hit the control camera button first, then
choose view, toward liberty island....you can click the picture
just to the right behind the statue and adjust the view

i hope it works out for you but if not i will check it in the morning
to see if a ship is in port.....good luck to all

dave
sapphire330cic........ at dealer over long weekend

noon delivery......pinching my arm more frequently now


----------



## sapphire330cic (May 1, 2002)

try this one....i checked the first one....no go

http://www.weatherview.com/accu/nyc001.php?cam=nyc001


----------



## JonBlaze330i (May 15, 2002)

*Update on Status*

I called the 800 number today. My 330i's boat docked on the 24th, and they didn't unload due to the holiday weekend. However, it has gone through the VPC already and is waiting to be shipped to dealership tomorrow. My dealer is in Tenafly, NJ so I hope that it only takes 1 day to get the car there. Is Saturday delievery a good possibility? The last few days wait is killer!


----------



## JonBlaze330i (May 15, 2002)

*The Eagle has landed!*

Faster than I thought! My 330i Steel Gray/Blackette/SP/Xenons/Moonroof arrived at the dealer today! For all of you 5/10 Prod in the tri-state area- expect your car soon.


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

http://www.bmtcarhaul.com/

Final step after vpc.....


----------



## JonBlaze330i (May 15, 2002)

*Grr...*

I was supposed to take delivery yesterday, but there was a scratch on the fender from the truck driver! So now it's Monday while they repair it!


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

That s**cks.  

Hope everything turns out ok. You will probably forget about it after you start cruzin.


----------



## Cadetdrivr (Apr 27, 2002)

*ahhh....owner's circle*

Howdy all-

Just a quick update. I've been on vacation the past week, and stopped by the dealer today to check out my car for the first time. Looks like it made the trip with no problems. (Knock on wood.)

BTW, they are still finishing the prep, and I'll go over in the morning and pick it up. :thumb:

Of course, "Owner's Circle" at bmwusa.com still lists the car at VPC. What a joke.

Cheers!

*Update:* Car delivered, can't post more...gotta go drive.


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

Congrats :thumb: Enjoy the ride and post pics


----------



## tam3 (Feb 11, 2002)

only... a.... few.... more weeks.... till.... Performance Center.... Delivery..... AGH... holding.... on..... to sanity.... by a........ thread.... :lmao:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

woooooooo said:


> *believe it or not, the 1.5 month went by pretty fast!*


 :yikes:

Umm, I would beg to differ... HOWEVER, the wait is almost over. The car is in California, and I just got off the phone with my salesman and he said about 5 more days. :thumb:


----------



## woooooooo (May 1, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> *
> :yikes:
> 
> Umm, I would beg to differ... HOWEVER, the wait is almost over. The car is in California, and I just got off the phone with my salesman and he said about 5 more days. :thumb: *


Correction: The 1.5 month went by pretty fast for me b/c I've been driving my E46 for 3 years. The 1.5 month went by terribly slow for my wife, who's getting the new car.  All I hear is, "Is my car here yet?!" In less than a week, I'll finally get to say, "YES! Let me watch the game now!" :lmao:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

woooooooo said:


> *All I hear is, "Is my car here yet?!"*


My girlfriend has put up with me saying that for the past two months! I think she's ready to shoot me. :eeps:

Michael


----------



## Cadetdrivr (Apr 27, 2002)

*Com'on all!!!*

Where are all the photos of the new cars????


----------



## chania98 (May 9, 2002)

*1st pics*

Sorry about the photos. I will take better ones soon.

chania98


----------



## chania98 (May 9, 2002)

more...

chania98


----------



## chania98 (May 9, 2002)

and more...

chania98


----------



## chania98 (May 9, 2002)

and more....

chania98


----------



## chania98 (May 9, 2002)

and more...

chania98


----------



## chania98 (May 9, 2002)

and the last one for today.

chania98


----------



## Cadetdrivr (Apr 27, 2002)

*Hey chania98*

Nice color! :thumb: Looks great!


----------



## chania98 (May 9, 2002)

Thanks...

Nice color you have too!

I will post exterior pics as soon as I take them.

Anyone else have pics...please post

chania98


----------



## atlanta330i (May 15, 2002)

I am leaving tomorrow for the performace center to take delivery of my 330i. I can't wait. The car has been there for two weeks but Thursday is the soonest they could schedule me. I will post pictures when I return.

Congratulations to everyone that has already taken delivery of their car.


----------



## chania98 (May 9, 2002)

This board is awfully quiet today.

Is everyone sleeping? ... aside from atlanta330i and Michael.

Lets get a status update at least from everyone.

chania98
325xi - PP, HKS, Manual - Tit Silver, Blackette


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Looks good chania98, as does the 'ette interior. Nothing new to report from me except when I eventually take delivery I plan on bringing along my digital camera.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

chania98: The car looks great! :thumb: 

Apparently, my car only entered the VPC this morning, not yesterday, and there is a work order scheduled. Estimated shipping date from the VPC is Thursday. D'oh!

- Michael


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

Chania98 Congrats on your new car! :thumb:


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

Well i called BMW this morning and they said, car finally loaded on truck and will be at the dealer in 2 or 3 days. Yesterday the sales person called me to say he is sorry for the delay that they were waiting for a plastic moulding  . All i can think of is it was damaged and needed to be replaced. So at this point i really can not do anything until the car gets here and check it over real good. Until then.............Ill just wait :dunno: 

Congrats to all those who took delivery:thumb: 

Stay tuned!


----------



## chania98 (May 9, 2002)

Miguel 3...we are all pulling for you.

Hopefully your car wasn't damaged.

On another note:

My Impressions after 3 full days and 200 miles later:

My car revs high for the mph. I guess it's due to the 2.5 liter engine and the ratio's it can handle. At 80mph, the rpm is about 3500. I was used to a Jeep Grand Cherokee V8 which used to do 2500 rpm at 80mph.

Too bad no sixth gear.

Anyway, everyday that I drive the car, I realize more and more that BMW's are incredible. The handling is beyond words especially when you start to push it in turns. Truly "The Ultimate Driving Machine" The feel and confidence you get is unlike any other.

I'm also very happy with the acceleration, even though it is an xi and I lose some power to the awd. The buttons and switches are first rate. I love the fact that you can open all the windows and sunroof from the remote as you approach the car. Seat support and comfort even with the non-sport package is superb. 

I love my color scheme: Titanium Silver and Black Leatherette. I also have the wood trim from the PP.

When I ordered my car, I wasn't too sure about the base rims, but now I love them. They look really sharp, but are not overbearing. They matched with the Pirelli P6's make a great combo.

Aside from the high rpms, the only other thing I don't like is that I get too many stares. I typically don't like to attract too much attention, but the bimmer forces people to look.

More to come as the mileage poors on...

chania98


----------

